# Interesting Video



## MrFSS (Jul 23, 2010)

We have had some threads recently about the Super dome and observation car from the Milwaukee Road and several of our forum members were privileged to ride them

Here is a 40 minute Milwaukee Road promotional video from the early 50's. It has a lot of non-rail parts (sight seeing, etc) stuff, but some great shots of the exterior and interior of the train. If you have the time, you might enjoy watching it.

Note how folks are dressed on the train in those days. Train travel was a class act. Shows sleeper accommodations and if you have wondered about sections, some video of how they worked.

*LINK*


----------



## rrdude (Jul 23, 2010)

Great Vid! Don't think I've seen vids of the Little Joe electrics B4 pulling varnish. Mamma always said I was born a generation too late...........


----------



## fredevad (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Tom. I'd seen part of it before, but didn't have time to watch the whole thing.

Definitely worth watching.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 23, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> We have had some threads recently about the Super dome and observation car from the Milwaukee Road and several of our forum members were privileged to ride them
> 
> Here is a 40 minute Milwaukee Road promotional video from the early 50's. It has a lot of non-rail parts (sight seeing, etc) stuff, but some great shots of the exterior and interior of the train. If you have the time, you might enjoy watching it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom! We oldtimers that actually got to see/ride back in the day were indeed lucky!  Simplier times indeed! Noticed that the train went in to Union Station in Seattle instead of King Street, I still think they chose the wrong station to keep/rehab!(I know about the history and why but Union Station, as redone by the MicroSoft Billionaire Paul Allen is still worth a walk through even today!)


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jul 23, 2010)

Just watched the whole thing really enjoyed it! I guess I never realized how much of that was electrified. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, the de-electrification of the Milwaukee Road has to have been one of the most bone-headed moves ever made by a railroad. Thanks, MrFSS for posting the link!


----------



## rrdude (Jul 23, 2010)

Ispolkom said:


> Yeah, the de-electrification of the Milwaukee Road has to have been one of the most bone-headed moves ever made by a railroad. Thanks, MrFSS for posting the link!


I dunno, some of Amtrak's decisions are right up there too! (can you say "Truncated Sunset Limited"?)

I'm not trolling for other bad moves, just the first thing that came to mind when I read your post............

And I am not Defending or Criticizing Amtrak either, just making a general comment...


----------



## Ryan (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, Tom.

In an interesting coincidence, 3 minutes in when they talk about getting a camera out "to take some pictures on the fly" seems to be the exact location that I took a picture on our honeymoon trip a few months ago.

1952:







2010:


----------



## George Harris (Jul 23, 2010)

Ispolkom said:


> Yeah, the de-electrification of the Milwaukee Road has to have been one of the most bone-headed moves ever made by a railroad. Thanks, MrFSS for posting the link!


Yes. right up there with abandoning the whole Pacific Extension. Many railroads have lived well off of lower traffic densities than that line had.


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 23, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Thanks for sharing, Tom.
> 
> In an interesting coincidence, 3 minutes in when they talk about getting a camera out "to take some pictures on the fly" seems to be the exact location that I took a picture on our honeymoon trip a few months ago.
> 
> ...


Except you weren't in a super dome car!!!


----------



## fredevad (Jul 23, 2010)

Ryan said:


> In an interesting coincidence, 3 minutes in when they talk about getting a camera out "to take some pictures on the fly" seems to be the exact location that I took a picture on our honeymoon trip a few months ago.
> 
> 1952:
> 
> ...


And my first thought was, "How'd you embed a YouTube video in a forum post? _I_ wanna know how to embed a YouTube video in a forum post!"

... then I realized was it was just a screen shot.

Oh well, that is quite a coincidence though! So where is this?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't remember - somewhere just before the Dells I think. I was kinda hoping that someone here would recognize it.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 23, 2010)

Great video.

The Olympian Hi was a great train. But it faced tough competiton from other trains, especially the Empire Builder and the North Coast Limited.

I liked Tom's mention about how well people were dressed on the train. Note they were dressed sometimes even in sports.

And I noticed toward the end the guy gives Union Station Chicago as a place to write for information. Note in givng the address he does not give a zip code.

Yes, there was life before zip codes and also before area codes.


----------

